# BIETE RdA



## Leonyja (29. November 2012)

Möchte auch gerne ein weiteres Mount  

falls du jemanden suchst, der dir eine Rolle zuschickt melde dich auf

leonyja(a)outlook.com

Mein Main ist aktuell auf 85 1/2 (ja, ich habe mit MoP wieder vermehrt angefangen zu spielen) --> Leonyja@eredar
ich habe diverse lowlevel twinks, erstelle gerne auch einen neuen Charakter zum zusammen leveln.

Ich spiele... naja, Casual, halt. Einen, maximal zwei Abende pro Woche, fast nie am Wochenende (Die kids müssen bewegt werden   ) - also selten mehr als ein paar Stunden pro Woche. 

Wenn das für dich so passt, melde dich doch bitte per PN oder Mail an obige Adresse.

Gruss, Leo


----------



## Leonyja (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch einige Rollen zu vergeben...

Gruss


----------



## Leonyja (5. Dezember 2012)

--> push


----------

